

Secret Service raids Apple store webcam 'artist' - olegious
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14080438

======
noduerme
What's the problem? It's a photo taken in a public space. It's not like the
government doesn't do the same thing to everybody 20-40 times a day (and more
like 400 times a day in the UK). It's not like the guy went around breaking
down people's doors because he thought he heard them flushing drugs down a
toilet*.

~~~
olegious
I think the problem is that he installed software on a private piece of
property (a laptop in an Apple Store), recorded people's images without their
knowledge (usually you know when you're being recorded) and posted them online
without their consent.

Was there any actual harm done? I don't think so, but were his actions "right"
or un-punishable? That's up for debate.

